# Surf destinations for Wednesday



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

My oldest and I are feeling the fishing bug, and will head to the Galveston area tomorrow. She is a TAMUG student, so we'll finish the day on the campus pier (looks to be an incoming tide from 1-9, thereabouts); but we'll start the day on some stretch of surf. Would love to get into reds or drum, and my short list of places includes Crystal Beach around Rollover Pass, San Luis Pass, or any of the beach access points between SLP and the seawall. My truck is 2WD, but I'm cautiously optimistic about the sand with the recent wet weather. Neither of us have PFD, so for safety's sake we won't enter SLP if we go there.

Any suggestions on where to set up? I'll be getting shrimp and crab from Fiesta tonight as a hedge, and hit up Bulldog's and/or Aunt Margie's in the morning.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hope you have wading boots. Bolivar Flats might be a decent spot. NE winds 5-15 mph tomorrow per Weatherbug app. Or Rollover Pass at the pass. Sand shouldn't be a problem like you said. I hear whiting have been good on dead shrimp in the surf just about anywhere on Bolivar.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

just caught a 30-35# bull red on crystal beach on a crab claw, but it was the only one in about 1.5 hours. It's pretty chilly out there so we ran for the house.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You can use cut whiting for red too!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's all it took for me.
Fishing on lake living is in a slump.
So I'm he's add for bolivar about 3 miles north of rollover.
Hope to fill my cooler with whiting and catch a few bulls or big uglies go fight with.
Come by and add to the cooler!
I plan on eating some and using some for drift fishing bait for trophy blue cats.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Slp today*

Fished today from 1:30 to 4:30 .
Crab and live shrimp . Caught plenty of stingrays and 4 uglies .All the uglies on crab casted from beach on south side of bridge . Sand is packed really good and 2wd you should have no problem .


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

troutalex33 said:


> Fished today from 1:30 to 4:30 .
> Crab and live shrimp . Caught plenty of stingrays and 4 uglies .All the uglies on crab casted from beach on south side of bridge . Sand is packed really good and 2wd you should have no problem .


It's packed to the point I drove right up to the water in the dark last week.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Went to Bolivar and got weeded out everywhere I tried.
The water looked good, but I could not even fish for whiting due to instant weed out. It was good to go to the beach, though I don't usually have weed problems in late December.
The slight east to the North wind made the current rip down the beach left to right. That will always pile the weed up on your line.
Looking forward to nest time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Went to Bolivar and got weeded out everywhere I tried.
> The water looked good, but I could not even fish for whiting due to instant weed out. It was good to go to the beach, though I don't usually have weed problems in late December.
> The slight east to the North wind made the current rip down the beach left to right. That will always pile the weed up on your line.
> Looking forward to nest time.


Darn SS, I was hoping you would do really well. You are always very honest though, and that is to be commended.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I gave it all I had for the time I was there. I do think things were looking better about noon when I left. I was able to keep a couple of baits out for a little while, and the tide had slowed down and was not churning the sea weed as much.
I was out of bait and out of energy, the surf sure takes it out of you with waders on.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> I gave it all I had for the time I was there. I do think things were looking better about noon when I left. I was able to keep a couple of baits out for a little while, and the tide had slowed down and was not churning the sea weed as much.
> I was out of bait and out of energy, the surf sure takes it out of you with waders on.


Much the same was seen by me and my daughter. We got started just to the right of Rollover at 6AM. Lines picked up weed in the first and second guts. No bites; no takers. Lost a 1oz silver spoon to some hang-up in the 2nd gut, well away from the rocks. We drove down the beach a couple of miles, until I got concerned about a large wash-out I didn't want to cross. Here to, the weed was lying in wait on the bottom. Grabbed some lunch in Galveston, and fished the TAMUG pier until it started to rain. Caught one crab, eating my crab (cannibalistic bastard!).


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sancroix, I'm betting we meet on the south side of roll over yesterday when I walked up and asked about the fishing, then yall dropped by and asked me down by Caplen.
Sounds like it just was not in the cards yesterday!
Nice to meet you.


----------

